# les ralizes dénudés and zeni geva



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been a* zeni geva *fan for a long time now there early pre freedoom bondage album, especially there first cass album vast impotenz and live on suicide and of course there how to kill Lp.I dont consider them metal at all but heavy prog whit a sip of hardcore and doom genra.

Another band i like is *les ralize denudés *good japanese prog band only thing very hard and expensive for bootleg only (crap).In the same vain i like some *High Rise*.

Am i the only one here that like these bands ??


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> am i the only one here that like these bands ??


*YES.*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for a glimpse into an unknown world .


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> Another band i like is *les ralize denudés *good japanese prog band


are you sure you know and like them? Because they are so incredibly far from being a prog rock band. They are something like the japanese Velvet underground but more punk. They are prog like the King Crimson are reggae.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

yes norman bates i'm aware they are part of the so call noise-rock scene, but there kinda proggy zeni geva is jazzy math rockish got some synth in it sometime sound like a blend of prog noise-rock and punk to be more clear, les ralizé denudé bring in mind tago mago era can(well kinda) german prog.And of course High rise has prog in it try to hear the song sadduceen faith excellent song by the way long and whit variation.

Have a nice day


----------

